# japanese tv shows are almost as good as their knives



## rockbox (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;oGTkzyoOpNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGTkzyoOpNs[/video]


----------



## malacara (May 5, 2011)

Poor guy! (but funny as hell :happy2


----------



## rockbox (May 5, 2011)

If that happened to me, I would have probably gone all Bruce Lee on them. It would not have been pretty.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 5, 2011)

The timing on that third one was impeccable! That would take a year off the end of my life.:happy2::happy2:


----------

